# The Stee's Stable



## Mr. Stee (Jul 27, 2005)

From those who brought you the bunny ledge







And the bunny maze






Comes a brand new inovation in rabbit enjoyment.....

The bunny playground 2000






Yes sir this thing has it all:
Hay tube columns, two bunny dig boxes, a vertical hay filled tube, abunny abacus, rabbit cubicles, post it note wall papering, threeseperate dangle toys, a mini-maze, wall mounted notebook (open ofcourse), And three levels of rabbit enjoyment. This baby hasit all and not a penny was spent because all materials are bunny safeand found within the house. Lets hear it for innovation.


----------



## EEEM (Jul 27, 2005)

That looks awesome! Judy and Howie arejealous. They just have the ingredients of a major bunnyplayground, but mommy decided it's easier to toss the boxes on thefloor than rig them up in a lovely way.  Maybe I'll have toget with the program soon.


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 27, 2005)

Very neat creative ideas!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 27, 2005)

What a beautiful friendship!






Looks like I'm going to have to make a cardboard mountain/tunnel aswell. Whata great life your charges lead.

-Carolyn


----------



## juicyjuicee (Jul 27, 2005)

Your very creative, I'm gonna have to try that. I'll go out and buy tons of boxes of soda now


----------



## Mr. Stee (Jul 27, 2005)

The nice thing about the soda boxes is that theends you pop open are angled so when you build the maze, the anglesallow you to go in many directions with it.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 27, 2005)

That's awesome! You have inspired meto get off my lazy butt and make a jungle gym for my bunnies,too! My husband's gonna kill me!

Laura


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 27, 2005)

LMBO That's so cute!!! Icompletely need to make one of those playgrounds! But itneeds Flemish size doors and to be Flemish strong.

Jen


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 27, 2005)

what a cool playground! Mocha and Loki are pretty lucky!


----------



## bunsforlife (Jul 27, 2005)

Shawn would KILL Me if I did any of that=p He just shook his head at the cat condo, and well I had acardboard castle once... that Gir 'painted'

Shawn couldnt WAIT To get rid of it, even though it gave the bunnies so much joy


----------



## Mr. Stee (Jul 27, 2005)

I grew up on a farm so I have to make thesethings because I usually can figure out how to make them better thenthe ones in the store. Angela will point to a play area andsay "wouldn't that be great for the bunnies?" and I wouldtake one look at it and say "Ha. I could make a better one injust one night." And then I do.


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 27, 2005)

That playground is awesome! I want to make one for Devon and Amber in our spare room.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 27, 2005)

I just wanted to post some morepics. Oh, and look closely at Loki getting into the bunnymaze (soda can boxes). He has to squeeze to get in, it's sofunny! Especially when he goes at top speed!





Princess Mocha





Loki the Binky Master





Fuzznugget the Small


----------



## lyndsy (Jul 27, 2005)

WOW! That playground is awesome!

I'm gonna have to try that one...

:monkey::monkey:


----------



## naturestee (Jul 27, 2005)

And this is what I have made- a box with twoholes cut in it and a straw mat on the bottom. Simple, buteffective. See, I can make stuff too!


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Jul 27, 2005)

Aww I love the bunnys, they look like they are having fun in their homemade playground.


----------



## EEEM (Jul 28, 2005)

You inspired me! And I started workingon a bunny playground of my own. At the moment it's nothingas grand as the Bunny Playground 2000, but my kids seem to likeit. It's been binky central around here! The miniplay castle includes TWO, count 'em, TWO digging pits.... one paper,one carpet, as well as hay hiding corners and a box with high uplookout hole for the bunny that just HAS to know what's going on. 

Thanks for the great idea!! Howie and Judy thank you too.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 29, 2005)

I love it!! Great idea.:clap:

Jan


----------



## Mr. Stee (Jul 31, 2005)

Angela was suppose to be watching the bunnies,but I went back and found her asleep. So I used a Loki alarmby putting him on her back.

I woke up mommy. I'm a stinker.






So what. Like I care.







Here are a few more pictures....

This is what I think of homework






Me too


----------



## Mr. Stee (Jul 31, 2005)

There that should be alright.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jul 31, 2005)

Oh but they're such cute little stinkers!  That's what I think of homework too.


----------



## brimmhere (Jul 31, 2005)

ha!! love the homework pictureand love the ideas of all the play areas!! very verycreative!! our buns love boxes! keep the picturescoming!! just love em!


----------



## mini lop luva (Jul 31, 2005)

Wow i bet some of my lops would like that thats really cool i bet your bunnies had fun xx


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 1, 2005)

haha! freddy hates homework too! ....all of mytextbooks have their edges nibbled...as ill sit there hell chew and ifhe really feels starved for attention he decides to plop ontop of thebook forcing me to pay attention to him! lil stinker!


----------



## naturestee (Aug 1, 2005)

Wooooohoooo!

Loki and Mocha spent all yesterday and all last night in the samecage! No problems, just a very happy Mocha as she's beenwanting to move in for 2 weeks now. The first time they werelet in the bunny room together she thought she owned Loki'scage! It took FOREVER to bond them and I am really, reallyhappy right now. Here are some pics of the happy couple.

Mocha adores Loki, and is thrilled that he's enjoying her attention now.







Check out Loki's new hairdo! Mocha should be a stylist!


----------



## Mr. Stee (Aug 3, 2005)

Playtime at the Stee's.

I'm suppose to jump off this?!






One day, this all will be eaten.






See! I told you he has an abacus for us in there.






And finally, Angela doing a health check on Mocha
Mommy! What are you doing to me!


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 3, 2005)

One day, this will all be eaten






haha!!!!! i love it!!


----------



## Shuu (Aug 3, 2005)

It's grea that they're finally bonded. Looks like they'll be happy together.


----------



## Mr. Stee (Aug 8, 2005)

I just love this pic.

AAAHHHH!!! Daddy Loki's scaring me!!!


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 8, 2005)

That's great! I'm glad I wasn't drinking anything!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 8, 2005)

Loki and Mochaare very lucky to have someone that spoils them the way you do 

They are such a cute pair !!!


----------



## naturestee (Aug 9, 2005)

Sometimes I am amazed at how different tworabbits can be. I just gave them each a little bit ofpear. Loki sniffed it and then gobbled it up, looking formore. Mocha ran over to my hand and got a little pear juiceon her lips as she was looking for oats. She grimaced, shookher head, and washed herself. When I tried to offer it again,she gave me the butt! Loki was more than pleased to have herpiece.


----------



## Emmy-webby (Aug 10, 2005)

Cute cute bunny playground!

Very creative (=

- Katy


----------



## naturestee (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm obsessed with bunny love pictures.This is what I came home to the other morning. If it's hardto see it, Mocha is curled around Loki's head!


----------



## Mr. Stee (Aug 14, 2005)

Hurry hurry hurry. Only three shows anight, this week only. See Mocha the famous dancing rabbitperform for your eyes only. Hurry hurry hurry.


----------



## Shuu (Aug 14, 2005)

Shake that booty, Mocha! *jigs* :bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 14, 2005)

LOL. That is just too cute! You can almost hear the music 

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks for all the complements, guys! We do love to spoil our bunnies.

James (Mr. Stee) and I will be going on vacation on Wednsday.We'll be busy getting the bunnies situated at the pet sitter'stomorrow- they are staying with a friend. 

See ya next week!


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 15, 2005)

Ha! Love the "dancing" pic....thats great!


----------



## naturestee (Aug 27, 2005)

This is my shameless plug for mybrother. He's an excellant guitarist, and mainly plays jazzand classical guitar. He transposed opera music (Wagner'sElsa's Procession to the Cathedral from Lohengrin) to classical guitarfor my wedding, and did a great job. He loves Wagner anyway,so he was happy to do it. If anyone in the Wisconsin area islooking for a performer or for a guitar teacher in Green Bay, check himout!

Check out his site on Myspace athttp://www.myspace.com/ryansetteHe just started this, so there's not a whole lot but you can hear somemusic samples. And his promo pic is from my wedding.

He may be making his first cd in the next six months or so.

I'm t'd off that I have to work tonight and can't see him play at the art fair. Sigh.

Maybe I can get Mocha a job with him as a tamborine girl.


----------



## juicyjuicee (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi naturestee, are you back from your vacation? How was it and how are the buns doing?


----------



## naturestee (Aug 28, 2005)

The vacation was awesome! The buns are still holding a bit of a grudge, but they'll get over it.


----------



## juicyjuicee (Aug 28, 2005)

That's cool. Let's hope they get over it


----------



## naturestee (Sep 1, 2005)

It's picture time at the Stee's!







Loki finally found the second story dig box today.






Mocha claims that she wasn't about to chew the carpet.






Lazy butt! 






Mocha and the Sock of Sleepiness. Yes, it's clean.

That's all for now!


----------



## naturestee (Sep 1, 2005)

Okay, one more:






Mocha: I dare you to smell the sock!
Loki: You first!


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 1, 2005)

Oh!! Mocha and Loki look so happy together!! 

hehe .. your bunny cardboard playhouse inspired me to build one of myown ... well Freddy the savage has finally leveled it in two weekstime!! ....are Mocha and Loki just little angels .. or howdid you get your playhouse to withstand them?


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah, more pics!! What lil sweeties they are together!


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 1, 2005)

They are so sweet together. Have they forgiven you yet for going away and leaving them?

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Sep 1, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> Oh!! Mocha and Loki look so happy together!!
> 
> hehe .. your bunny cardboard playhouse inspired me to build one of myown ... well Freddy the savage has finally leveled it in two weekstime!! ....are Mocha and Loki just little angels .. or howdid you get your playhouse to withstand them?



Funny that you asked that. I took these pictures this morning of the inside of the first level.











As you can see, it's rather shredded. Not to mention thatthey are still shredding what's left of the soda box maze.They have so much to shred that no one box has died except their digbox, which is about to fall over.


----------



## cedricandfriends (Sep 1, 2005)

funny pictures


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 1, 2005)

I remember when i was about 12 i made a housefor my gerbil out of a shoe box. I decorated it inside with windows,and i cut out doors, and it had a drawn on fireplace and a table withsunflower seeds on top. I even put a mirror in there and stuck a pic ofmy gerbil on it so it looked like it was real lol. Little things doplease. Oh and it had a rug on the floor lol. N a housenumber. It was great. It took me like a whole day to make during theschool holidays and my gerbil loved it!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 2, 2005)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Okay, one more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh::rofl:LMAO thats the highlight of my day! LOL.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 12, 2005)

The new (unnamed) girls!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 12, 2005)

Pure Innocents!

What beauties!

:inlove:

-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 12, 2005)

ohhh!! they look so dainty and fragile!! like two precious little girls! congrats


----------



## naturestee (Sep 12, 2005)

It's official! The names are Fey forthe big one and Sprite for the little one. My littlefairies. :inlove: 

They were much more calm today. They ate carrot out of myhands and Sprite came over to me on her own once. She wasalso trying to steal the paper towel out of my hands when I wascleaning their cage. They peed in the litterbox (Hooray!),but most of the poop was elsewhere. They needed a biggerlitterbox anyway, so I put an extra kitten-sized one in instead of thetiny corner box.

Oh, and they ate more hay in one night then Mocha and Loki usually eatin a full day! Hopefully their poops will start looking morenormal.

I think they look like the Kodama from Princess Mononoke.James thinks they look like spousal abuse victims.:disgust:Well, okay, Fey does. One eye is ringed with black and theother hardly has any, so she looks like she took a punch.

For future reference, their story is here:http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=10114&amp;forum_id=1


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 12, 2005)

Two very pretty Princesses. 

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Sep 15, 2005)

I just had to give you guys an update on theLadies (Fey and Sprite). They are kissing me and doingbinkies! :bunnydance: They did their first binkies thismorning. They've both been kissing me sinceyesterday. Yesterday was also the first time Fey would comeout of her cage while I was in the room. Now it's like attackbunnies nibbling my jeans, one on each side of me!

Of course, I still can't touch them. One move towards eitherof them and they're gone like the wind. I've got nothing buttime, but Sprite needs a bit of help. She has a mat on herbutt and if it doesn't finish falling out with her molt, I'll have tohold her down and cut it off.:?

Oh, and Fey sounds like Marge Simpson when she growls. Shegets very protective of her water bowl. It must be way moreneat than a bottle!


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow, sounds like your making great progress!! Glad to hear it!! Binkys AND kisses!! w00h00!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 15, 2005)

*naturestee wrote:*


> I just had to give you guys an update on the Ladies (Fey andSprite). They are kissing me and doing binkies!:bunnydance: They did their first binkies thismorning. They've both been kissing me sinceyesterday. Yesterday was also the first time Fey would comeout of her cage while I was in the room. Now it's like attackbunnies nibbling my jeans, one on each side of me!










Congratulations!!

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 15, 2005)

*naturestee wrote:*


> Fey sounds like Marge Simpson when she growls.She gets very protective of her water bowl. It must be waymore neat than a bottle!









Hee hee!


----------



## Mr. Stee (Sep 25, 2005)

I had to write this because it shows thedifferent temperments of our two longer owned bunnies. Iaccidently dumped half the bag of pellets all over the floortonight. Mocha, our polish, ran for cover. Loki,our dutch, RAN FOR THE FOOD. He wasn't scared for one second,as soon as the pellets hit the ground he was there helping me pick themup. Funny, I still didn't get back the ones he was picking upfor me.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 27, 2005)

Picture time!






Let me at those new bunnies!





Why oh why did you bring more bunnies home?






Fey and Sprite acting innocent.






Mocha has a new job- chewing table!






Loki graciously allows Mocha a break so she can play too.






The human slaves away for the demanding bunnies.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 27, 2005)

Kiss me, I'm cute!






Grumpy Sprite. Can you see her tongue?

And now... Fey's binkies! Starting with a noble pose:





















And ending with several zigzags.

Now, for Sprite!






What the heck am I doing here?






There! Now I've got it!






And ended with a big dead-bunny flop.






And to end it all, a really cute picture of Mocha in an NIC box.


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 27, 2005)

*naturestee wrote: *





Grumpy Sprite. Can you see her tongue?



HAH! AND She's giving you *evil eyes*

They're all such cute pictures!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 27, 2005)

I so just want to gobble mocha up! she is too darned cute!!


----------



## Mr. Stee (Oct 2, 2005)

We have finally finished the NIC cage for Fey and Sprite. Here it is.






And a couple with occupants.











And a big thank you from Fey.


----------



## brimmhere (Oct 2, 2005)

awwwwwwww all the buns are just darnadorable!!!!! i love the cage you guys have made up, very awesome job!!! my son said to tellyou he wants those bunnies LOLOL hes like mom theyare soo cute hehehehhe:bunnydance:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Mr. Stee wrote: *


>


Very nice:highfive:If i was a bun i'd want to live in their myself! lol


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 3, 2005)

Awesome cage! great job! love those sweeties!!


----------



## Lissa (Oct 11, 2005)

Spoiled bunnies. :inlove:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 17, 2005)

A few choice pictures for all of you. Yes, I know I have a different idea of "few."





It sucking me in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shock:










It's the dreaded two-headed pumpkin gulping bunny! Run away!





What, no more pumpkin?


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh, man, is that ever funny. I love the conjoined bunnies.


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 18, 2005)

haha, it really does look like they are the same bunny - you can hardly tell where one ends and the other starts.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 19, 2005)

:inlove:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 19, 2005)

God, could you feel more like an Ogre with those two faces looking back at you so pitifully?

To precious.

-Carolyn


----------



## naturestee (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks, guys! 

Unfortunately for Fey and Sprite, their veggies and pellets are stilllimited because they have trouble digesting much other thanhay. Can you just imagine having to use that much willpowerevery day? I'm really looking forward to being able to pamperthem sometime. Maybe Sprite will even let me touch her if Ibribe her.


----------



## Mr. Stee (Oct 27, 2005)

Update at the Stee's. Fey and Spritegot spayed today and are back home already. They both aredoing fine and are eating/drinking/pooing (even washing eachother). The stitches are buried and dissolvable, so theyhopefully won't pull them out and don't have to go back to get themremoved. This is the most inactive I have ever seen thesetwo, usually they are very hyper.

We had to put up grates to stop them from getting up on their shelfuntil they heal more. Sprite was a little out of it when weput her back in the cage because as soon as she was out of the carrier,she tried to get up on her beloved shelf. She didn't evenlook before she jumped and face planted straight into the grating thenflopped back to the floor. I was worried that she hurtherself or pulled stitches, but she has shown no sign of either for anhour now (we've been laying by the cage watching in case for the wholetime).


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 28, 2005)

Good to hear they are doing well. i hope they both are back to their cute healthy selves soon.

Nicole


----------



## ariel (Oct 28, 2005)

wishing Fey and Sprite a speedy recoveryinkpansy:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 28, 2005)

Pleased to hear the ops went well. Hope those two gorgeous girls make a speedy recovery and are back to normal before too long.

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Oct 28, 2005)

They ate a little more last night, and are giving me the butt as much as they can. My imitation of Fey:

"Ugghhh, I feel awful! Wait, is that pumpkin? MaybeI can handle just a lick. Okay maybe a fewmouthfuls. I really feel bad- but is that oats?Mmmmm. Got any more?"

The vet gave them a 12 hour painkiller and wanted us to call him ifthey seem really bad after it's gone. As much as I'd like togive them more, I probably won't. It'll be more stress onthem then it's worth, unless they really need it. But theyseem okay considering.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 28, 2005)

*naturestee wrote:*


> "Ugghhh, I feel awful! Wait, is thatpumpkin? Maybe I can handle just a lick. Okay maybea few mouthfuls. I really feel bad- but is thatoats? Mmmmm. Got any more?"




:laugh: That's adorable! 

Glad to hear they're doing well.

-Carolyn


----------



## doodle (Oct 28, 2005)

Your bunnies are SOadorable! I'm glad the surgeries went well and they'realready eating. Must be all those goodies you're temptingthem with.


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 2, 2005)

How are the girls feeling this week?


----------



## naturestee (Nov 2, 2005)

They're doing great! Thanks forasking. They are now allowed to play like normal. Ihad been only letting them into a tiny part of the room while I cleanedtheir cage. Well, Sunday night Fey decided she was sick of itand jumped the 26 inch plywood barrier... and landed right next toMocha! *eek!* Luckily I was right there and Iscooped Fey up and popped her back in her cage before anythinghappened. Naughty girl, she wasn't supposed to be jumpingyet, and that was a lot of jump for a little bun!

How 'bout some pictures then? These are all post-spay on the Ladies.







Fey: Lemme alone! A lady needs her beauty sleep!






Sprite






Sprite loves me! She's actually letting me pet her a little before she runs away!






Fey in a mid-air binky. Can you see what I mean about too much jumping going on around here???






And a nice side profile of Sprite. She seems too arched for a hotot, doesn't she?


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 3, 2005)

They are so cute. You have great bunnies!


----------



## cirrustwi (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh those girls are just gorgeous!!

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 3, 2005)

You have such pretty girls. I'm glad they are feeling better. Rub those adorable ears for me.

Tina


----------



## naturestee (Nov 4, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> You have such pretty girls. I'm glad they arefeeling better. Rub those adorable ears for me.
> 
> Tina


Will do, Tina! Although Sprite might have some objections.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 19, 2005)

Hello all!

I'm just letting you know that I'm probably not going to be aroundmuch. James and I are pretty much having our lives turnedupside down- mostly in a good way. I start a new job onSunday. I finally got a job in a place where I actually wantto live, instead of in the middle of Milwaukee. The drivetime, ghettos, and basic big city yuckiness were getting tome. James will be starting a new job too, but it's only parttime so he will be working three different part-time jobs at the sametime. Oh, and my job is 12 hour long 3rd shift. SoI'll have more days off, but when I work I'll come home dead to theworld.

Now that I'm working in an area where I want to be, James and I arebuying a house. I'm so excited! We close (get thekeys) on December 30th, so it's like a late Christmas/ early birthdaypresent for me. We were planning on waiting till spring so wecould have a bigger down payment, but this was too good to passup. So we are, as James says, going to be "college poor" inJanuary from paying rent and mortgage at the same time. Andthe buns will finally be able to play with us in the living room,making it so much easier for us to spend time with them. Ifwe can get them completely bonded, we might try letting them have therun of their bedroom while we're not home and letting them play in theliving room while we are home.

The beasties are all doing well. They're a little frustatedbecause I haven't had as much time for them lately. I'm goingto start bonding all four of them together sometime in the next week ortwo. House stuff, gun deer season, and Thanksgiving have allcombined to prevent me from starting yet. James is, as Itype, out hunting with his family on his dad's farm. I'drather just eat it, thank you very much.

Angela


----------



## ariel (Nov 19, 2005)

Woohoo Angela,

Congratulations on the new job, new house and new life, it sounds soexciting. I hope it all works out for you, things may take a while 'tilyou get into a routine a little bit but then you'll do fine, you'llfloat through.

Take care of yourselves and the bunnies and everyone and most importantly enjoy it!!


----------



## naturestee (Nov 28, 2005)

I just downloaded some pictures from a week ago,when Fey was still well. It was laundry day, and the buns hada blast digging and playing in the clean clothes and blankets.





Sprite likes to push her front feet down and use her hind legs to scoot all over the bed.





The pre-chinning sniff from Sprite.





Fey digging at the bed. 





Fey: I told you not to take pictures of me without my makeup! (That eye has almost no black around it).





Loki says "Huh?"





Happy dig-but!





Mocha looks stuck.





What- I wasn't digging!


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 28, 2005)

What a Great Picture! :great:


----------



## naturestee (Jan 9, 2006)

Well, we're in our new (and first!) house, soit's time for pics of the buns checking everything out! Idon't have any of Fey and Sprite yet. The buns weren'tallowed in the living room in the apartment, so even the furniture isnew to them.










Ah yes, new territory for me to pee on. Um, claim.:embarrassed:






For humans: movies. For rabbits: menu!






Mocha's new hangout.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new house....isn't it awonderful feeling? We bought ours last May....of course -those mortgage payments can hurt at first if you still have rent to paytoo!

I hope the buns like the house as much as y'all do....and that you get time to spend with them in spite of your "new" job..



Peg


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 10, 2006)

Yay! I've been hoping for an update from you for a while . This is such a cute one of Mocha:






Congrats on your new house. Can't wait to see how Fey and Sprite like it. Did you ever get them bonded again?


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 10, 2006)

Congrats! Isn't it fun to watch your buns discover new territory?

I can't wait until we buy our first house!

After unpacking, you will have lots of empty cardboard boxes for more bunny playplaces.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah, I'm having lots of fun watching themexplore- they're so cautious! Mocha is totally in love withthe couch. She spent half an hour on it last night, justrunning back and forth and looking around. 

Jordiwes, Fey and Sprite are not yet bonded. We pick them upand hold them together in our arms to make them snuggle, but I'mnervous to put them on the floor yet. I'm waiting forSprite's fur to grow back from her spay so it'll protect her skin in afight. I don't think Fey would have gotten hurt so badly ifshe had all her fur protecting her. Fey's fur is almosttotally grown back now. Waiting for fur to grow on Sprite isworse than watching grass grow!


----------



## 2bunmom (Jan 10, 2006)

Your furkids are so precious, I have missedseeing them!!!! Thanks for the newpics. Great news about your getting ahouse. I know that you will enjoy it.Beckie


----------



## naturestee (Jan 23, 2006)

I finally have more pics of Fey andSprite. They are only allowed in the bunny room right nowbecause I might use the living room when I bond them.

Sprite likes to throw noisy toys back to me. She had a lot of fun today!














Hello, Fey!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh my! This is just soooo cute :inlove:. And those are great action pics of Sprite too!

Jan


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 23, 2006)

Yay!






What awesome personalities your bunnies have!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jan 24, 2006)

Sebastian used tothrow his little toy like that. It was the very same toy too! Now Ithink he'd only do it in exchange for a frosted mini wheat!:X

That picture of Fey is priceless! I thinkperhaps she just moved up another notch on my bunnynaplist!



Raspberry


----------



## naturestee (Jan 24, 2006)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> That picture of Fey is priceless! I think perhapsshe just moved up another notch on my bunnynaplist!



*Runs and hides Fey* :run:


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow - that is so cool that Sprite likes to throwthe toys to you. I wish mine liked to do fun stuff likethat. 

I loved the pictures - especially of Sprite!

Peg


----------



## naturestee (Jan 24, 2006)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> Wow - that is so cool that Sprite likes to throw the toys toyou. I wish mine liked to do fun stuff like that.
> 
> I loved the pictures - especially of Sprite!
> 
> Peg



Thanks! Actually, I think that Sprites' playing came out ofher grumpiness- she hates it when I touch her or her stuff.But she likes to throw her jingle bell toy and her keys, so if I'mgoing to return them for her, why not enjoy it? But it allstarted from her being ticked at me.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 24, 2006)

Those pictures of Sprite playing with her toy are priceless! I love playing catch with my girls too.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 6, 2006)

It's hard being a bunny. Snuggle, sleep, eat, chew...

Yup, life is rough.:whatevah


----------



## naturestee (Feb 6, 2006)

And hot off the presses...

Fey proudly displaying her poops next to Mocha and Loki's cage.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 6, 2006)

There she is, gloating again.....


----------



## Lissa (Feb 6, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## naturestee (Feb 6, 2006)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> There she is, gloating again.....


 
What, me or Fey? She's very proud of her not-mushy poops!:bunnydance:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 6, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> *RaspberrySwirl wrote: *
> 
> 
> > There she is, gloating again.....
> ...


 

Actually, I _*was*_ referring to Fey... But if you are proud of the poos, well then, that's fine too!

Raspberry


----------



## naturestee (Feb 20, 2006)

I thought I would take some pics of Fey and Sprite during a bonding session. They are doing okay, no real aggression, but they need to figure out who is dominant. Sprite really, really wants to be dominant and keeps trying to mount Fey. Fey wants nothing to do with being mounted, so they end up doing a little chasing. But they both groom each other a tiny bit and sometimes snuggle when they are trying to decide who should groom who.





The snuggle war! They push their noses under each others' chins. The bunny on the bottom is supposed to get groomed, but they usually disagree on that and just keep pushing their noses around.





No, they are NOT biting! Sprite is making another desperate attempt to mount Fey. She actually won tonight because she switched tactics and went for Fey's face. Fey was most displeased.:?





Fey looking for a way back into the bunny room.





Sprite





Sprite displaying her Britannia Petite characteristics- she must be part Brit!


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 21, 2006)

Such great pics of the girls. Seems like at least they are making some headway into being bonded - no real aggression or anything . I love how bunnies keep pushing their nose under the other one's chin to be groomed - nothing like a subtle hint 

Jan


----------



## Lissa (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm in love with Sprite. :inlove:


----------



## naturestee (Feb 21, 2006)

Luvabun- yeah, they're so subtle aren't they? I like watching Mocha try to get Loki to groom her. He'll be grooming himself, and she'll wriggle under him and try to worm her way under his tongue!

Lissa- If you think Iszy's anti-social try Sprite! :craziness She is very cute though.


----------



## Lissa (Feb 21, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Lissa- If you think Iszy's anti-social try Sprite! :craziness She is very cute though.


 There's no way that Sprite could be worse than Iszy. Nuh uh. :disgust:


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 21, 2006)

Love this:






I'm glad the bonding is going fairly well. Are you doing it every day?


----------



## naturestee (Feb 21, 2006)

I do it when I can. I work 12 hour shifts, so I don't have time if I work the night before and the next night. I can do it more now that I feel comfortable bonding them without James there. Yesterday I did two bonding sessions, and I'll do one today. I think it will take a long time because they are pretty stubborn about the dominance issue. But at least they get to interact with each other now. I think they were lonely without each other.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 25, 2006)

Fey and Sprite are doing really well in their bonding sessions. Sprite is so happy to play with her sis that she doesn't kick when I pick her up to bring her out! She still glares and thumps, of course.

I posted some of these pics in the Snuggle Buns thread, but I wanted to put them in here too. The first five are from a grooming session, start to finish.







Bare-bellied Sprite flopping and grooming.





Fey comes over and says hello.










Grooming the bare belly.





And butt-obsessed Sprite returns the favor.:rollseyes:





Close the door! Can't you see we're in the bathroom?





Sprite on the couch.





More playing on the couch.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 26, 2006)

:great:YAY!! Not only is the bonding going great, but it's captured on film too. Looking good!

Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 27, 2006)

Very cute pictures! You do a great job of catching their personality!


----------



## cheryl (Feb 27, 2006)

just look at this picture,she looks like a little kitty cat

ohh boyboth of these girls look sooooooo pretty:inlove:








cheryl


----------



## Nessa1487 (Feb 27, 2006)

You have such beautiful rabbits!:bunnydance:What type of rabbit is sprite? My younger sister wants a rabbit like that.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Nessa! Sprite and Fey are both dwarf hotots, although based on their body type I think their breeder may have been mixing Brittannia Petites in.


----------



## Nessa1487 (Feb 28, 2006)

thanks! I'll let her know. ^_^


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 28, 2006)

Beautiful bunnies! I just love the "eye-makeup" on the hotots. When we were at the rabbit show at the Florida State Fair a few weeks ago, we found the hotots to be one of the friendliest breeds. They all came up to the front of the cage and begged for attention. So cute!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 1, 2006)

Presenting...(drumroll please)



The Ladies! In their reunion tour!





They've been sharing their cage for over 24 hours now. I think we're good!:woohoo

And for good measure, a cute picture of Mocha.


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 1, 2006)

Great job, Naturestee!!

arty0002

That must bea weight off of your mind!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 3, 2006)

:goodjobWell done - the patience and hard work paid off. And i bet the girls are pretty happy about it too!

Jan


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> *Mr. Stee wrote: *
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You made those out of NIC right? Now, where can you buy that? And how do you keep it so clean.. I am running around looking for vaccums and rags and stain remover almost constantly!! And how do you get in?


----------



## naturestee (Mar 3, 2006)

Yes, those are made out of "NIC" cubes. Different stores have different brands. I can get them at Shopko and Target, but there's a bunch of other places you can go to also. This site has a "Find Materials" link on it.

http://www.cavycages.com/

The door is 2x2 grids and folds up in the middle. I can get all the way in the cage. This picture shows it with only half the door open. The Ladies are littertrained, and I sweep the floor with a hand broom when I clean the litterbox every day. It only takes a few seconds.






And yes, the girls are happy to be back together. They're actually much more loving than they were before. I think Sprite learned to appreciate Fey more. She used to be bossy and standoffish, but was really upset when they were separated. Now she actually grooms Fey back and is willing to snuggle, which she never did before!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 3, 2006)

That is so cool!! I love your cage!! I am going to see if I can possibly get that for my rabbits. Though mine are males and they spray everything (welll Leo does but Luke it to young for that).You have tile under it? That is so cool! I just love it! Ok, I am repeating myself but it is amazing!! I want it! But with the new house I will doubt she will let my rabbits inside (mother I mean!)


----------



## naturestee (Mar 7, 2006)

I am so addicted to pictures!

This is what Mocha and Loki's cage has been looking like lately. Mocha poops all over as always, but Loki's been digging in the litterboxes and throwing his hayrack. Then he celebrates his mess by flopping down in it.






On the upside, Mocha is getting good at aiming for Loki's head with her plastic toys. I think it's the bunny version of throwing plates and pans at the husband.





Why have you locked me up in here? Please let me out! I promise I won't poop and pee in front of the Ladies' cage, and it's not like they deserve to be let out anyway.





Fey and Sprite finally figured out the hay bag after a full day. Mocha and Loki ripped into theirs immediately- they remembered it from last time.





Sprites new sleepy spot- on top of one blanket and under another. Aww!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Mar 7, 2006)

Just curious: Isnt the 'hay bag' full of straw?

Or do Americans call that something different too???? lol 

Im confussed now.


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 7, 2006)

Awww, nice flop Loki!

There's that gorgeous Sprite girl!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 7, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> the bunny version of throwing plates and pans at the husband.


 
As long as they kiss and make up afterwards.... :kiss1

Your pictures turn out soclear when shooting through the cage bars.
On my photos,the bars really distracts and blursmy pictures.
I might have to try some different settings.

Rainbows!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 7, 2006)

Linz- what you're seeing is oat hay. It's just thicker, so it looks a bit like straw. You can get oat straw too, but I think that's what's left over if you harvest the oats later in the season.

Pet Bunny- Pure luck. Normally my pics through bars turn out fuzzy too. I think it helped that I had the camera really close to the cage and aimed through a space in the bars.

What I need to do is get a video of Loki doing his love dance for Mocha. He really wants to mount her, but he just can't figure out how.:dunno


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 8, 2006)

Great pictures!! Cant wait for more!! I love your little white ones!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 10, 2006)

All about the Ladies:

We are toy bunnies. Not because we are toys, but because we love them!






Sometimes hamster toys are way cool!





All toys can be thrown. 





Free toys are fun too.





Like we said, all toys can be thrown!





And sometimes we have no ears.

Pet me now!!!


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 10, 2006)

:yes:

I love seeing photos of the girls!

This one is hilarious:


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 10, 2006)

Your pictures are always great!! They are so cute!! Tell them everyone loves them!!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 19, 2006)

First, one pic of Mocha and Loki. They've been really lazy lately, so I haven't been taking many pictures of them.









Hey Sprite- if Fey told you to jump, would you?





Well, I guess that answers the question!





Cuddling on the towels










What is all this stuff? Our humans sure are messy!





I disapprove of all these pictures!





It's a bird, it's a plane, no! It's Super Sprite!





I'm too important to look at you.





And finally, choreographed grooming.


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 19, 2006)

They are so cute! I love them!! So adorable!! :elephant::bunnydance::colors:MORE!!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes they are VERY cute! And white! I love them so much.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 19, 2006)

You really captured their character and personality. 
So nice to see Sprite and Fey get along together.
Even with Mocha and Loki .... "Can I come in too?" 

Rainbows!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks, Pet Bunny!

I love having Fey and Sprite back together. They plottogether to make trouble, the little demons. The othernight they were both playing on the couch while I wasreading. They were taking turns pouncing on me from above,and they were both playing the "you can't touch me" game.This morning they were pushing stuff of the coffee table together,which is where some of the pictures are from. James took someof those. I have to give him credit, too.

Little white demons, dashing around my living room and bouncing on the furniture. I love bunnies!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 20, 2006)

For some reason, I think of Meerkats when I look at this pic . Andwhat are Loki and Mocha up to in that first pic? I think you have fourlittle demons on your hands there!

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL! Yeah, Mocha and Loki are littlebeasts, too! I felt bad about not taking many pics of themlately, and they were actually doing stuff last night instead of lazingabout. I still need to get pics of Loki's love dance- it's socute! But he always stops before I can get the camera.:?





Come back! I love you!





Kiss me, you fool!















I see you!










Ooo! What's that?


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 20, 2006)

Perfect Loki pic!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 20, 2006)

She is SO cute!! Love it!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 21, 2006)

I just love allthe pictures! And I agree, you do a superb job at bring out theirpersonality! 

Sebastian just lays around and eats andgiveskisses...



Raspberry


----------



## naturestee (Mar 21, 2006)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I just love all thepictures! And I agree, you do a superb job at bring out theirpersonality!
> 
> Sebastian just lays around and eats andgiveskisses...
> 
> ...



Is that a bad thing? Actually sounds like Mocha and Lokilately, minus the kisses. Mocha's way of giving kisses isto jump on my back while I'm cleaning her cage. Yah, human,yah!


----------



## naturestee (Apr 4, 2006)

I posted this in the Cages thread,too. I have tons more pics to share, but I don't have thetime to load them right now. You'll just have towait. Anticipation makes it better.

James and I were so excited to post these pics but the board wasdown.:X Anyway, we refloored the bunny room and used all thespace but a small walkway to make pens for the buns out of NICcubes. So now each pair has a pen that's about 5 squares by 4squares with a really nice shelf each. How cool is that?





Fey and Sprite's pen.





Mocha and Loki's pen.





I can lay down in there!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 4, 2006)

WOW!! THOSE LOOK GREAT!!


----------



## Mr. Stee (Apr 16, 2006)

The play pens have received another upgrade. We now introduce to you the bunny curtain.

for playing





or for hiding





This tubular toy is great for any bunny.


And now for some random cuteness

A bunny point of view





"I AM KING OF THE BUNNY WORLD!!!"


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 16, 2006)

OMG! How cute!! I love the wall of paper rolls! LOL:colors:


----------



## naturestee (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok, two more pictures, that's it. I promise! 

(For now.)

The kale is always more purple in somebunny else's mouth.





Loki's favorite toy!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 17, 2006)

Great pics - I love the cardboard roll curtain, what a good idea! We have a ball similar to Loki's and Perry loves it too 

Jan


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 17, 2006)

How did I miss those new cages? Great job!! And yay more pics!! That Loki pic made me laugh out loud!!


----------



## naturestee (Apr 21, 2006)

I posted Mocha's pics in the binky thread, too. It took me a year to get binky pics of Mocha!











Jump from floor to couch seat, binky sideways with a twist and bounce off the side of the couch back... nothing but air!

Fey rolling:









Woe is me! I have such a hard life! Won't you give me a treat and rub my nose?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 21, 2006)

Great pictures. Very cute Bunnies.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 21, 2006)

Well done on the binky pics, and the flop pic. It looks like she is smiling in the last one 

Jan


----------



## Mr. Stee (Apr 22, 2006)

This is just silly reminiscing, but here is the proof I have been a bunny person all my life and didn't even know it.

I was digging through stuff in the basement and found this stuffed animal.




It is my favorite childhood item, bun bun. I received himwhen I turned two and wouldn't let him go for a VVVEEERRRYYYY longtime. I couldn't quite say bunny right when I got it, so Iwould say bun bun and that is what stuck as his name. I letmy current bunnies see what started it all and they started to groom it(which as you can see, Bun Bun really needs it.)

Also, this is a picture of a picture of the last pet rabbit I had as achild. I also found this in a box in the basement.




I was eleven at the time. My brother and I would take thisrabbit out of his cage to play nearly every day. Thisparticular day, we tranced him and tucked him in as a baby in a crib.

Just a little view into the beginnings as a rabbit owner.


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 24, 2006)

Wow, that is adorable!!!


----------



## naturestee (Apr 25, 2006)

You know, James looked everywhere for Bun Bunwhen we moved. Our apartment, his parent's house, and hecouldn't find him. Same for the pics of that little whitebunny. Of course, neither showed up untilhe started rummaging at random for nothing in particular.:rollseyes: 

Now we can prove his mom wrong. She swore that his last bunwas either a dutch or a dutch/New Zealand cross. That bunnyis so not Dutch or New Zealand! Definately a dwarf.

I like proving my mother-in-law wrong!:devil


----------



## naturestee (Apr 26, 2006)

I gave Sprite half a grape the other day, and Inoticed how her little tongue went nuts making sure every last drop waslicked off her mouth and wiskers. So I gave her another halfof a grape and took pictures.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 26, 2006)

Those pictures are priceless. 

I'm in love. Note to self add Spite to Bunny Napping List.

Now where in the heck is Wisconsin?

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## naturestee (Apr 26, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Those pictures are priceless.
> 
> I'm in love. Note to self add Spite to Bunny Napping List.
> 
> ...



If I don't tell you, you can't bunnynap Sprite!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 26, 2006)

I found Wisconcin, it's the pink state near the great lakes. WOW its not that far.

Srite, I'm coming for you......LOL

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## naturestee (Apr 26, 2006)

Dang! Betrayed by a map!

It's a big state to search, though.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 27, 2006)

Those pics are priceless. Look at that tongue :shock:!!!!

Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Apr 28, 2006)

Sebastian lovesgrapes too! I must admit though, Sprite looks so much more dainty whileeating them! Sebastian grabs and runs! 

Sprite has so much personality! I can'tbelieve you were able to get that shot of her tongue, and it looks likeit's a mile long! 





Raspberry


----------



## naturestee (Apr 28, 2006)

She's making kissy faces at Sebbie! :bunnyheart


----------



## naturestee (May 5, 2006)

Jumpin' buns!











Mmm. Yummy. Must destroy!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 6, 2006)

Looks like they are practicing for the diving board! 

Raspberry


----------



## LuvaBun (May 6, 2006)

Wow! They are some pretty cool action pics - flying bunnies 

Jan


----------



## bbgrl20 (May 11, 2006)

I just wanted to say thank you for all of yourvery creative ideas for bunny toys. I made the toliet paperroll curtain and mocha loves it!! :thanks:


----------



## naturestee (May 11, 2006)

*bbgrl20 wrote: *


> Ijust wanted to say thank you for all of your very creative ideas forbunny toys. I made the toliet paper roll curtain and mochaloves it!! :thanks:



Cool! Aren't cheap toys fun? They always ignore the expensive stuff.


----------



## naturestee (May 18, 2006)

*Iiiiiiiiitttttttssssssss 
*
*picture time!*

Mocha has decided that she's not mad at me formoving to a new house anymore. She's back to jumping on topof me at every chance and even licking my clothesagain!:bunnyheart Well, not all the time. Aprincess _does_ have to pout regularly.






And guess what her new toy is? The new dustpan! Itsmells like Fey and Sprite too so Mocha has decided that she needs topoop on it every time she's out. Oh, what a shame!Pooping on the dust pan instead of the floor! Whatever shallI do?





Some privacy please? This is my toilet after all!





Loki looks impressed. Can you tell?





This is how he spends most of the day. Flopped out in a random spot on the floor.:rollseyes:





Two, two, two toys in one! Their wicker ball came in thisbox, so I saved it, stuffed it full of hay and raisins, closed it, andgave it back.





And this is how Fey and Sprite spend most of their days. They're cuddling more than Mocha and Loki!:shock:





That's it for now!


----------



## Pipp (May 19, 2006)

You MUST come and teach mine that dustpan trick! :yes:

And Fey and Sprite! The little bookends.... sooosweet! 

:kiss:

sas and gang :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 20, 2006)

Mocha issuch a smart girl, poopingi n the dustpan . 

Loki lays just how my Dutch, Pernod, does - all relaxed and stretched on his side. It's tough being a bunny 

Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (May 20, 2006)

If only I couldteach my twenty-something-year-oldkids to be as neat as Mochawhen they come home from college...:?

Raspberry


----------



## LuvaBun (May 20, 2006)

:shock::shock: WHAT!!! You want them to go in a dust pan !!! :shock::shock::shock:

Jan


----------



## m.e. (May 20, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (May 25, 2006)

What absolutely gorgeous bunnies!!! Mine wouldbe very jealous of the cardboard box maze you made them. I need to getoff my lazy bum and do something like that... one day... :huh


----------



## Flopsy (May 29, 2006)

[align=center]Wow Bunny Paradise!
[/align] [align=center]:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


[align=left]So0o many toys. I like the coke boxmaze. I've been wanting to make a maze forever. I would havenever thought of coke boxes. Should start stocking up on themcollecting now to attemp one like yours.

-Ashley :thumbup &amp; Flopsy :bunnyangel: &amp; Fluffy :happydance
[/align] [/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 29, 2006)

Hi,you won't believe what I give to two of our Babies. 

The huge brown paper garden bags. They absolutelylove them. Jackie is not happy until she makes a hole in itso she can go thru it. Both her and Wilbur chase each otherin it.

The only problem is they tend to be very noisy at nite when I am trying to sleep.

I'll try to get a picture of the two rascals in it.

Soooska


----------



## naturestee (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Soooska! Those bags sound likefun! Are they like paper grocery store bags? I givethose to my buns sometimes. Loki likes to throw them andgirls like to hide in them. Until somebunny jumps on top andthey get flat and uninteresting. But it keeps them happy fora day or two!

And now, for more pictures!





Aww. Mocha's all tuckered out! :inlove:





I'm _trying_ to poop on the floor here! _Do you mind?_





Loki's keeping busy.





So... when do our towels get out of the washer? We're waiting!





Sprite whispers "I think there's a towel conspiracy!"


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi, the bags are like the grocery store bags BUT BIGGER, it's 33 x 16 x 12 inches.

My darn camera isn't working too well, I will try to get a picture of the babies in the bag.

Soooska:apollo:

PS Cute pictures


----------



## naturestee (Jun 7, 2006)

Here's some videos. This first one has Sprite throwing a toy for me and then Fey getting petted.





Fey running and doing half-binkies.




And Loki doing binkies and running. You can't really seeMocha, but she's there. She's hiding under the coffee tableso she doesn't get trampled!:lol:


----------



## Pipp (Jun 7, 2006)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!! They're evenmore gorgeous on video!! Great shots of Sprite and Fey,awesome action from Loki. :bunnydance:

:inlove:

And hey, your house looks great, too!! 

sas :bunnysuitand the gang :bunny19:brownbunny:bunny2:bunny17:bunnydance:


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Jun 7, 2006)

I love the pictures... The picture with the black bunny (name escapes me sorry) with the toy on top of her is ADORABLE!!

Joscelyn, Leo, and Tater :colors:


----------



## naturestee (Jun 8, 2006)

Pipp- Really? I think my house looksmessy. But then again, you can't see my horror of a kitchenmuch in the video.

So I've gotten a bit picture-obsessed again.

I have some pics of Fey and Sprite playing here:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=13940&amp;forum_id=1





Mocha says hello!





Grumpy face! I'm standing in Fey and Sprite's pen, and she hates when I'm in there. jealous little beastie!


----------



## Pipp (Jun 8, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Pipp- Really? I think my house looks messy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My place would scare the heck out of you.  

And that pic of Mocha is perfect for the old Disapproving Rabbit thread!! It's a winner! What a face!!

sas :laugh:and the gang :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee (Jun 8, 2006)

I actually forgot about that thread! It's about time it's bumped up for new pics anyway.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 16, 2006)

Mocha binky! 





I am the queen of all I see. Bow to me, slave!










Sunbathing lovers.





Get out of here! We're getting some quality time in!





All paper must be destroyed!





I am unbelievably evil. Fear me, furless one!





I love this pic. It looks like a portrait. Fey is actually trying to decide if she should jump down into a forbidden area that she's been obsessed with.


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 16, 2006)

Look at that little troublemaker!






Love it!!!


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 16, 2006)

I love the Mocha binky shot! Fantastic!!!

And the portrait of Fey is awesome. You should have it framed and tell everyone how nicely she sat for the picture. Just forget to mention that she was actually about to do great evil! *L*


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 17, 2006)

I love the captions you gave them. Pernod and Perry love laying in the sun as well - they follow it around. Did Fey jump into the forbidden zone??

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Jun 17, 2006)

She didn't jump that time. She got devious. The little monster hopped off the chair and waited till my back was turned 5 minutes later, and then she made a dash for it. I turned around and I was like um... where's Fey?

You know, I keep telling Loki that he doesn't have a tan line, he was just born like that. He doesn't believe me.:disgust:


----------



## Spring (Jun 17, 2006)

Haha! I've been looking through your posts.. you have the cutest pair of bonded buns! . I love all your pictures, but this one is probably my all time fav!







Rofl, she looks like she is mighty important


----------



## naturestee (Jul 2, 2006)

James had some fun playing taking videos of Mocha and Loki when they were unusually hyper. I'll load the others when I have the time, but here's two with both Mocha and Loki playing.









Watch Loki when he comes out of the soda box. I love how his ears spring forward!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 3, 2006)

What great videos!I see what you mean about Loki's ears . And I love the way he examines the camera! They both obviously love their boxes!

Jan


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jul 3, 2006)

Your rabbits are very active! My bunnies justsit around all day eating grass and flopping out! 

But I suppose its a bit too hot to do anything else outside at the moment.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 6, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> What great videos!I see what you mean about Loki's ears . And I love the way he examines the camera! They both obviously love their boxes!
> 
> Jan


 
That's how he begs for pets. When James showed me the video, I was like "So _why_ didn't you pet him? Hmm?"

I still maintain that boxes are the best bunny toys ever!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jul 6, 2006)

OMG:inlove:I think I'm in love. Loki is precious, and I find it funny how Mocha kept jumping on top the boxes instead of going through them like Loki.

I think my bunnies would squish those boxes, LOL.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks MBB! Loki is a real charmer. Fey and Sprite think so too.

I have a bunch of videos to post, but it takes so long to convert them, cut them down, and load them onto Photobucket.:? So here's a cute one of Fey and Sprite in another of the world's best free bunny toys- a secluded corner and a pile of newspaper!


----------



## Spring (Jul 6, 2006)

Hehe cute! What's that thing they were digging at leaning against the couch (I think). They are such darlings! How do you tell them apart?


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jul 6, 2006)

I think one of them has shorter ears than the other, and one has only one black ring round her eye. Thats how I tell the difference between them in the pictures any how! They are really cute! They have made a bit of a mess with what they are digging up. Funny bunnies!


----------



## naturestee (Jul 6, 2006)

That's a pillow shoved in there to block off a corner of the living room that's a no-bunny-area at the moment. They all decided to pee on the carpet there.:rollseyes:

And Fey is bigger, has bigger ears, and has very little black around one eye.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 7, 2006)

Heh! The 'no bunny area' magnet.  We should try figuring out where we want them to go andblock it off so they'll go there.

I love it when Sprite's head pops up into the frame! I didn't notice her down there until she did that... Too cute! 

I could watch those videos for hours. :inlove: (Actually, I DO watch those videos for hours) :sunshine:



sas , pipp :bunnyheartand the gang of fur :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Jul 7, 2006)

Oohh. I love your bunnies! How cute. Wisconsin isnt too far from Michigan..contemplating someBunnynapping! 

I love the set up you have with the NIC cages and toys and everything. I wish I had an entire room to give to my boys! Yours are so lucky to haveall that room to play!Basil, Max, and Mr. Tumnus would be so jealous!

-Haley


----------



## Spring (Jul 7, 2006)

Oo I see! They are cute!I know!I'd post the zillions of videos form my camera.. but it takes forever to load for photobucket!


----------



## naturestee (Jul 16, 2006)

Okay, so the first pics lead up to the first video, which James likes because Sprite chases after me and runs between my feet.





Sprite licking oats out of my hand.





How to distract a hand-shy rabbit so you can pull fur clumps off of her.:sunshine:





Now for a few more pictures...











And a video of Mocha and Loki playing with a paper bag stuffed with oat hay and alfalfa.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 17, 2006)

LOL! Loki is 0ne very determined rabbit. Did he ever get inside the bag?

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes, they ripped a hole in it later that night. They'll do just about anything for oat hay and alfalfa!

Kept them busy for a while too!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jul 19, 2006)

The videos are very cool!  I think Sprite was on to you very quickly though!


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 20, 2006)

Aw, how adorable! The video really shows the difference in their sizes. I love how at the end Mocha runs over to you like, "Hey, help us out!"


----------



## naturestee (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow. A whole month and I haven'tposted pictures of the rabbits? Well, I have been really busywith the new job, adopting kittens, and caring for the sicklykittens. Hopefully they'll stay healthy now.

The only real update I have is that Loki's eye is looking great since Istarted the eye ointment treatment. I wish he had gotten thatthe first time, but the vet insisted that there wasn't anyinfection.:sigh Anyway, he's done with that for now and hiseye looks totally normal now, no runny tears anymore. And inthe last month he's finally learned how to jump up on the couch, whichmakes me a very happy bunny mommy. He's still shy about it, Iguess he feels a little exposed up there. But sometimes he'llsit next to me and let me pet him.

First up, bunny pics! I only have new pics of Mocha and Loki at the moment.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 26, 2006)

And I've decided that I should put the kittenpictures in this thread too. They're getting so big, and theygot their first collars last Sunday! We actually had to sewthem smaller because they're still too little for any of the safetycollars I can find. Their tags look so big on them!I want to get these little rectangular tags that fit over the collarand don't dangle.

The original thread about them plus a whole bunch of kittie pics is here:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15078&amp;forum_id=5
I'll still update it with stories about bunny and kitten bonding.

Oh, and this week's medical problem for the kittens wascoccidea.:rollseyes: Poor Lily's belly was all swollen (shegot so big that James asked if she could be pregnant, he didn't knowthat they take the uterus out with the spay), and after the medsstarted she's been inflating/deflating several times a day from gas(vet said it was caused by the coccidea). She looks goodtoday and her belly seems to be normal so hopefully she's in theclear. They're completely done with meds for everything nowand I really hope it stays that way. At least they're reallyused to a lot of handling now. If they stay healthy, we'llstart introducing them to the rabbits.

I finally got some really good pics of Lily, so here they are!


----------



## naturestee (Aug 26, 2006)

Eve:





Cuddling kittens





And Lily looking evil! They love boxes, and Lily likes to squish into soda boxes and bat at Eve.


----------



## Haley (Aug 26, 2006)

Love the new pics (and your kitties are adorable)!!

Have they met the bunnies yet?? They are just too cute :inlove:


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my gosh, they're sooo adorable! Wow. How old are they? Their collars complement their coat colors perfectly


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 27, 2006)

Aww...kitties squishing in boxes...I love thosetimes!! When we buy a BOX of Eggo waffles, we always give our(much bigger than the box) kitties the box, and love watching them tryto squish into it. What fun times!! 

Now having bunnies, I find that they love playing in the boxes,too! What fun...you should see the look on our Hobbes' facewhen they go into the box. He gets a tad offended, as if tosay, "HEY!! That's MY box!!" And then he getsexcited and they end up playing a little. It's so adorable...


----------



## naturestee (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't know how Lily gets in and out of that box. The opening isn't even big enough for Mocha to get into.

Haley, most of their meetings with bunnies have been while they were ina carrier or sometimes while we're holding them. Sometimesone of them will dash out the door of their room while the buns are out(they're put in the computer room so the bunnies can play), and usuallywhat happens is they see the buns and instantly lay down in a watchfullbut submissive position. When we hold them and sit on thefloor and let the bunnies approach, the kittens act afraid.Which sounds good to me. As long as they don't think thebunnies are food.

Jess, thanks for the complement! I was trying to match theircollars. Eve is about 3-3.5 months and Lily is about 5months. When they were both brought to the vet for the firstappointment, Eve weighed only one oz less than Lily. Eve wasalso growing so fast that she put on 15 oz in twoweeks!:shock: While Lily seem somewhat undersized for herage, although her other littermates at the shelter looked about thesame size so she'll probably just be a small cat.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm so pleased that Loki's eye is better - and I love this picture of him






The kittens are just adorable too - love them snuggling together 

Jan


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 27, 2006)

I love when people match colors to coat colors She does look pretty small! All we've ever hadare giantmonsters of cats, so I wouldn't recognize a small cat even if I sawone, lol. Our current tabby, Trey, is about 15 pounds... and he's notreally overweight at all.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah, my parents cat Scooter was twice her sizeat this age. He was 13 lbs in his prime with massive bonestructure. Even Stowaway (their other cat) was bigger at thisage and he was 10 lbs in his prime. Now he's starting to getan old man belly.

I'd guess Lily is about 4 lbs or so at 5+ months of age.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 29, 2006)

Argh! Why can't my kittens gethealthy? Not only did Eve's URI come back on Monday afteronly a few days off antibiotics, but Lily is having trouble breathingand sounds snotty. The vet thinks she had Eve's URInow. At least Eve acts healthy, but Lily feels prettybad.:sigh


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 30, 2006)

Agh! If its not one its the otherPoor kitties! I hope they get better for good!Trouble is being ill so young mess's up growth. 

What ever the outcome they are gorgeous kittens!


----------



## cheryl (Aug 30, 2006)

Aww poor little girls,hope they get better soon



cheryl


----------



## Mr. Stee (Sep 6, 2006)

I had to come on to show this pic because Ifigured my wife wouldn't. Its a new way of playing withbunnies. Cowboys and Indians.

"Bang! I got you"






"No fair, you cheat. How about catch instead."


----------



## Haley (Sep 6, 2006)

Aww..love the pics!

I especially like this one: 






She looks like she's about to topple over backwards! Is that Fey or Sprite? I can never tell them apart


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks like Fey to me!

:kiss:


----------



## Mr. Stee (Sep 6, 2006)

nope, that was sprite.


----------



## Haley (Sep 6, 2006)

I remember Angela told me before, but how do you tell one from the other?


----------



## naturestee (Sep 6, 2006)

Sprite has smaller, more dwarf-like bodyproportions and more complete "normal" eye circles. Fey haslonger ears, non-dwarf head, big ol' butt (love it!), and her right eyehas almost no black while the left is smudgy and has an Egyptian lookif you know what I'm talking about. 

I have more pics from that play session to post, I just need to resizethem. That ball is huge compared to her and I love how shecan pic it up and throw it!


----------



## Haley (Sep 6, 2006)

ahh..I knew one had a bit different eyes..I'll have to try and remember.

Cant wait to see more pics. Tumnus has the same ball and its so funnyhow they can pick it up and throw it around even though its about theirsame size  

I just cant get enough ofyour bunnies, they're too cute! :inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok all joking aside I want your buns! I now understand the bunnynappping list. 

I want one like Sprite and Feyfor Connor. Wow they would look cute! 

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/JzJade/Connor/img033.jpg


----------



## naturestee (Sep 7, 2006)

I got the other pics resized!

Psst. Jade. Why don't you just send Connor overhere? I'm still sad that Mocha hates them so much becausethey'd be so cute with Loki. Then I almost adopted a blackand white lop out of pity (and he was way cute!) because he'd been in ano-kill rescue for a year, but as soon as I worked up the courage hewas gone.

"Don't you dare touch me, or I swear to God you'll be missing a hand!"







"But I'll throw toys for you if you fetch them. Fetch, human, fetch!"





And a random cute pic of Lily.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 7, 2006)

Sorry I asked Connor he said no. He loves me and doesn't want to go.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 17, 2006)

Kitten update!

I've been working a little on introducing the kittens andbunnies. Eve and Lily just finished their antibiotics lastnight, so here's hoping the URIs don't come back and I'll be able tocontinue introducing them.

Sometimes I take Lily out of her room, hold her in my lap, and let thebunnies check her out. Fey and Sprite are pretty shy, butLoki seems to like her a lot and is loosing his shyness. He'll hop upto her and sniff her nose now. Mocha is not sure what tothink of the kittens yet.

I have also been letting both kittens in to the bunny room forsupervised visits when the pens are closed. Eve is more shyof the rabbits than Lily and won't always go near the penwalls. Lily goes right up to the walls but backs off a littleif a rabbit comes near. She's let Loki and Fey sniff her nosepretty closely. When there's no bunny near, Lily likes topoke their toys with her paw and dip her paws in their waterbowls. Mocha's been pretty good. She's starteddoing a little aggressive posturing but she seems very pleased thatboth kittens back off immediately and act submissive.Sometimes she runs over to them and lowers her ears. Theyback off and she hops away looking relaxed and somewhathappy. It's not like with Fey and Sprite where she'll glareat them and try to fight with them.

So it's time for pictures! 

Loki is very friendly with the kittens. At the shelter there were cats in his room so he's probably more used to them.





Fey works up the nerve to check Lily out while Eve watches from a safer distance.





And some cute kitten pictures with a peacock feather. Hobby Lobby, 12 for $7!






Lily demonstrating why her first feather is nearly dead after only two weeks.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 17, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> "But I'll throw toys for you if you fetch them. Fetch, human, fetch!"


Hmm, Fiona is thinking maybe they're soul mates or something... 

She has that same idea, lol.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 23, 2006)

The kitten/bunnypics are just too cute!Isn't it fun to observewhilethey figure outwhether or not the other is"buddy material"?


----------



## naturestee (Sep 23, 2006)

Yup! Although Mocha's recently decidedthat she doesn't like kittens outside her cage and has been smackingLoki in the nose because of it.:rollseyes I'll have to getthat harness for Eve so I can introduce them in the living room insteadof right outside the pen, which Mocha is very territorial about.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 15, 2006)

Loki likes Halloween. He even kisses the pumpkins!





What the heck is this?





Is this a tunnel?





Need I say more?





And James wonders why I made a screaming jack-o-lantern!





And a random disapproving (and mole-like) pic of Mocha.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 15, 2006)

I think it's time for some kitten picturestoo. They're getting big, although Lily doesn't seem to begrowing much any more. Eve is huge and very...Siamese/Oriental. I always wanted one!

I've been letting the kittens meet the bunnies while they are onharnesses. Mostly just with Fey and Sprite because Mochaseems pretty mad at them. Fey likes them a lot, and if it wasjust Fey and Lily I think I could trust them with my backturned. Sprite is a little unsure and sometimesthumps. Eve used to try to run over and play with them, butshe's learned that it's not appropriate.

Lily loves her scratching post and likes to balance on the top!





Death to the bear!





Lily looking regal (very recent, this is what she looks like right now).










Eve is very slender and muscular.





Stalking her prey in the wilds of the kitchen.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 15, 2006)

I love all the halloween pictures, and your little kittens are so cute!


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 15, 2006)

Wonderfull pictures of cuteness!I cantbelieve how much the kittens have grown! But they stillhavent outgrown their tags 

I cant believe its halloween soon :shock:I will have to start carving a pumpkin soon!

Good luck at the introductions! Sounds like they are doing great!


----------



## Haley (Oct 15, 2006)

Love the new pics! I was thinking it was about time for a Stee update!

Love this one:






She looks like a groundhog or something! Very cute!


----------



## aeposten (Oct 15, 2006)

Love the pictures of Fey and Sprite attacking the pumpkin!

-Amy


----------



## naturestee (Oct 16, 2006)

Maybe Mocha's new nickname will be Mole Bunny. Do you think the little princess would like that?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 16, 2006)

Aw, great pics! 

Fey and Sprite don't seem too sure of the big orange thing!

The kitties' tags look HUGE on them!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh my! I've missed so many pictures! Where have I been? Lol...

Anyway, LOVE the buns' reactions to the Halloween stuff...how cute!

And love watching the kittens grow and change. I love seeinghow lean and beautiful Eve is, and seeing Lily's colors become moredefined. Is it me, or is Eve's black getting more rich as shegrows older? I love seeing how regal and beautiful they arebecomming! 

What cuties you have! 

Our kitties can't help but smile in seeing younger kitties growing up.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Rosie!

Actually, Eve's tabby markings seem to be growing more defined, theyjust don't show up in pictures well. I think she looks moreblack now because her fur is gorgeous, instead of shabby and scruffylike it was when we adopted her. Same goes for Lily- she feltwoolly when we first got her. Plus I changed theirdry food a few weeks ago (Eukanuba to Chicken Soup) and Eve's fur wentfrom nice to amazing!

And you can't see it in the pictures, but the kittens are gettingbig. Eve's friggin' huge and she just keepsgrowing! My scale isn't accurate, but they're both largerthan 5 lb Loki now. 

And yes, those tags are huge. I think I might get tiny oneswith just our phone number and the word "microchipped" on them and puttheir microchip tags (yellow plastic) and their city licences away.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 20, 2006)

Aargh! I called the vet yesterday tomake an appointment for Lily because she's getting pudgy and having gasissues, and what does she do that afternoon? GETS ANOTHERURI! Thank goodness she had an appointment already.Poor girl's all stuffed up and wheezes when she breathes. Sonow she's on a strict diet (and Eve is going to be getting extra mealsbecause she needs far more food than Lily), she has differentantibiotics from the first time, and a dewormer just in case worms hadbeen missed in the fecal tests.

So I have a fat kitten and a skinny kitten. :sigh

Can I have healthy kitties please?


----------



## Haley (Oct 20, 2006)

aww sorry to hear about the kitties!

I feel the same way you do...the vet bills justdrain myspending money! Heres hoping everything goes well and you can get theselittle ones healthy. Theyre very lucky to have such a good mommy!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 27, 2006)

Lily's still really sick. Her wheezingis a little better but her eyes are worse- gunky, squinty, andpuffy. And a small corneal ulcer. She's back on thefirst antibiotic, with probiotics because that's what I had to give herlast time due to upset stomach. She has eye ointment that shetruly hates. I asked about l-lysine, an immune systemsupplement, but the vet said they usually wait for a viral problem tolast 2 weeks before they add that. Don't know why.

The vet thinks she might have kitty herpes, which I had been wonderingabout. Poor Lily. That means she could get this onand off her whole life.

And I'm still trying to figure out how she gained two ounces on astrict diet! I'd swear she's on starvation rations, and sheand Eve sure act that way!


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh no! Poor Lily! Is that contagious at all for Eve or the bunnies?

Sorry I can't give you any advice, I know hardly anything about cats.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't think the bunnies can get it.I've never heard of viral respiratory infections for buns, especiallywith these symptoms. I know humans can't get it.Eve hasn't shown any symptoms although she's obviously beenexposed. Her URI a while back was less severe and wasobviously bacterial. Apparently it depends on the color ofthe mucous, and hers was yellow-green where Lily's is brown.That, and Eve responded to antibiotics within the first day or so.

I wonder if this is related to Lily's digestive problems, or wastriggered by them. Stress can trigger an episode, just likein herpes infections with humans (different virus, same type).


----------



## Haley (Oct 27, 2006)

Aww Angela, Im sorry to hear about all your troubles.

I'll be praying for your little one. ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 28, 2006)

Poor Lily . I will be praying for her to feel better soon. Her diet sounds like mine - i keep putting weight on too 

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks guys! Lily just wants you allto know how much she's being tortured. Lots of meds, next tono food. Being encouraged to run and play at everyopportunity. Maybe if she'd spend more time playing thanbegging for belly rubs...

Must be tough. :rollseyes


----------



## cmh9023 (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi,

If she does have kitty herpes and needs to take Lysine, it's not sobad. My little guy Charlie gets it twice a day and he lovesit! I put a little dry food in a bowl and then swish itaround with a little water and a squirt of Lysine. It becomeslike Lysine gravy and he slurps itright up! I orderit online and its about $9 a tube and all they need is a small squirt.I found Charlie living under a bush when he was about 5 months old andhe had every cat ailment possible. Hope all is well inSheboygan!


----------



## Pipp (Oct 28, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> So I have a fat kitten and a skinny kitten. :sigh
> 
> Can I have healthy kitties please?


Hey, same problem here! The mom (Putty) is this tiny littleskinny thing -- but very healthy, or would beif she'd get afair shot at her food dish --and her daughter(Houli) is a tank of a kitty,is a walking (waddling?)vetbill -- or she would be if I hadn'tgiven up onvets! Her problems (urinary crystals, skin rashes, sores,nail disease, etc) almost all turned out to berelated to foodallergies. 

Ialmost had it licked after years of experimenting withdifferent food. I had a brand that she was doing really wellon (no fish products), then overnight they all came floodingback. I couldn't figure it out. Turns out the^#($^(# pet food manufacturer changed their ingredients -- they addedfish! -- and didn't think it was important to mention that to therelailers or their customers.

The good news is that they're17 and 16 respectively and don't look (or act) a day over six.  

Let us know what the vet says. 

And btw, that pic of Mocha and the pumpkin is my favourite!Too bad _somebody_ never got their:censored2: togetherto put out a halloween issue. That would have been my coverchoice! 



sas  and the gang:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 29, 2006)

*Pipp wrote:*


> And btw, that pic of Mocha and the pumpkin is myfavourite! Too bad _somebody_ never gottheir:censored2: together to put out a halloweenissue. That would have been my cover choice!



Now, now, SAS!

I personally think Lily's gas problems are a food sensitivity becauseit decreased when I switched dry food brands. But the vetthinks it was because I was rotating her wet food. So I'mplaying it her way for a few weeks and if she still has gas I'll try adifferent food. But Eve looks so fabulous since I've switchedto the new dry I'd hate to switch her to something else.

Can you believe my skinny kitty Eve is like 8 lbs? She's only 5 months old! She'll be one huge siamese mix!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 29, 2006)

EEE! Look what someone on the cat forum made for me! Almost makes me wish we had siggies here.


----------



## Eve (Nov 11, 2006)

That is so cute! 

How is Lily doing? 

I love your bunny couples, they look so adorable together.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks Eve! Lily is doing prettygood. Her respiratory/viral problem has subsided and her gasproblems have decreased, mainly the amoxycillan and probiotics werewiping out all the bacteria in her intestines and replacing themdaily... But she's still doing decent even without theantibiotics now. I'll be switching her food soon to see if Ican find something that doesn't cause her so many issues.

Best of all, yesterday I noticed that I can find her ribs again! That means the diet is working. Hooray!

I just took some pics this morning. I'll try to post them soon.


----------



## Eve (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm really glad to hear Lily is doing better. That is great news that her diet is working too! Thank you for the update 

I can't wait to see more pics of your gorgeous kittys! (And your bunnies too).


----------



## naturestee (Nov 18, 2006)

Okay, so I'm a week late with thepics. :embarrassed: But I took more, so there'smore to see! Oh, and know what happens when I don't downloadmy camera for a month? 100+ pics in one file.:rollseyes 

Lets start with the "Christmas toy" pics. I got all thefurkids a toy to share for Christmas ($12 at Big Lots,everybody!). I had it for all of one day before I decided tojust give it to them. The kitties and Fey and Sprite took toit like fish to water. Mocha and Loki were spooked by thecrinkly-sounding fabric but like it now.






This is Fey, BTW.





And Sprite, who likes to dash through at top speed and make a huge noise.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 18, 2006)

More bunny pics!

Shameless beggars!





Look at those sweet, begging faces. I will get the oat container. I must obey!





We rearranged the living room and put some different furniturein. Everybunny likes to play under the new-to-them chair!





What's this thing? And why does Mommy play with it (it's an exercise ball, LOL)?





Mocha in the hay rack. Yup, she hates hay. I have to just force her to eat it.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 18, 2006)

More kitty pics! BTW, Lily's stillpretty good but we're wondering if she has asthma/underdevelopedlungs. She gets short of breath easy and sometimes wheezes ifshe's breathing deeply, but the vet said they sound perfect even whenshe's sick. At least I can find her ribs now, chunky kitty!

Lily's about 8 months now, Eve is about 6.

Why cats and board games don't mix. Hey! That's my die!










Lily goes in for the kill.





Sitting pretty on the fish tank.





Who, me? Am I in trouble again?


----------



## Haley (Nov 18, 2006)

Great pics! You always manage to capture their personalities so well.

Im glad to hear they like the crinkly tunnel..I almost bought one the other day but thought they might be afraid of it. 

And I just love this one:






How could anyone resist those faces? Look at Mocha, she actually looks mad


----------



## naturestee (Nov 19, 2006)

Hee hee, Haley you're right! Mocha isactually mad and begging at the same time. That's the"window" open between the two pens so I'm in Fey and Sprite'spen. Mocha gets mad and pouty when I'm in there.You'd think she'd be used to it by now, silly girl.


----------



## Blyre (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm sorry I missed this thread for so long. Gorgeous collection of critters you have there. 

Blyre


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 20, 2006)

Great pics! You realise - giving them an early Christmas present only means they have to get another one 

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh, I know. It gives me an excuse tobuy more stuff! Heck even James has been looking for moreChristmas presents for the kittens. He would have bought themif he wasn't with a client (helps with daily living of developmentallydisabled people).

Maybe I'll get around to ordering some bunny toys over the internet.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 3, 2006)

I thought I'd give an update on how the bunniesand kittens are getting along. I've only been working withFey and Sprite because Mocha gets more aggressive and upset.I'd rather focus on one pair of bunnies anyway. So, thekittens are doing really well while they're on harnesses.They like to be around the bunnies and love to play with theirtoys. I have a video of that, it just takes such a long timeto upload it.

Today, I let the kittens out without leashes while Fey and Sprite wereplaying. Fey couldn't have cared less. She's reallycomfortable with the kittens and just continued with her back-and-forthbinkies in the corner. Sprite and Lily were playing verynicely. They were taking turns checking each other out, andLily decided to follow Sprite around the living room. She wasalso rolling on her back and trying to get Sprite to snuggle withher. What can I say? Lily's a lover!

I had to have my hands on Eve the whole time. She wasn'taggressive, but without the leash she thought it would be okay to runafter Fey, who was doing binkies. Apparently she hasn'tlearned yet that she's not allowed to play with bunnies likethat. So I just held her for a while so Lily could play,since she was being so nice.

And I have a few pictures to share.







I finally got more pics of a Fey and Sprite snuggle session.They do this all the time, but usually if I get close they come over tosee me.















For some reason, they like to lick each other inside the ears.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 3, 2006)

Gotta have a few snuggly kitten pics!











Lily's letting the blood rush to her head!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 6, 2006)

What a wonderful thread. I adore Fey and Sprite! Too cute w/ too cute personalities. :inlove:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Dec 6, 2006)

Aww how adorable! The kittys have grown - AGAIN! lol

I see you have got rid of their collars The tags wererather big, but they still looked adorable in them! We wantthem back :Xlol They need a liscence!


----------



## Pipp (Dec 6, 2006)

:inlove:*TOO CUTE!*


----------



## naturestee (Dec 8, 2006)

The collars are still on the kittens, Linz. They have just fluffed out a little and their hair hides them some.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Dec 9, 2006)

Aww bless them. I love kittens


----------



## Nessa1487 (Dec 11, 2006)

You have such photogenic rabbits! and kittiestoo!!! I wish I could let my kitties that close to my rabbits..happenedonce on accident..nooooot a good response.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 1, 2007)

Check Oberon's thread for a pic of Eve with Oberon.

Here's some pics of Mocha with a toy my sister-in-law gave me forChristmas. It's the Nut Knot Nibbler.Mocha likes it a lot and I may have to go get one for Fey andSprite. She's chewed on it a fair bit already (although Ithink Loki's doing some of that too) and she also likes to dig at it,beat it up, and throw it around. Oh, and that nice mat is ajute (sisal) mat that I found at Shopko after Christmas. It'shuge and soft. Fey and Sprite have one too, and all thebunnies love it. They actually like to do binkies onit. I guess it makes a good landing pad. Now ifMocha would remember not to pee on it, we're set.






I'll teach you a lesson!





She shoots, she scores!


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 1, 2007)

Eee hee! Look at that little spitfire girl. I love that last pic.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 1, 2007)

Sooo cute! My guys have one and love it.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 1, 2007)

LOL! I think Loki's happy that the toyis taking the abuse that she usually saves for him. He getssmacked on the nose if he tries to flirt with Fey and Sprite toomuch.



:rollseyes

I wonder if they make bunny punching bags? 

FYI: all new pictures will be in the 2007 thread:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17876&amp;forum_id=6


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 1, 2007)

Now that is one bunny happy with her toy . Great pics of her playing with it!

jan


----------

